# I've never done Cyclo Cross



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2013)

Whats the idiots guide to getting involved?

Can I do it on a front sussed hybrid with knobbly tyres, or do I need N+1?

Is it seasonal, when is it?

Are there any friendly events to try it out?

What's the skinny folks?


----------



## Howard (11 Aug 2013)

Pretty much any CX race is friendly in that they typically have a 'go' race for beginners. You don't have to have a cross bike but it's recommended. As long as your bike has a spot of clearance between tyre and frame / fork you'll be fine. Season runs from late August to end Feb. You don't need a racing license nor be affiliated with a club.


----------



## palinurus (11 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Is it seasonal, when is it?
> 
> Are there any friendly events to try it out?


 
It is seasonal, as Howard points out. There are summer leagues in some parts of the country.

Some 'cross races will have a novices race. Oxfordshire is covered by Wessex league (I think), Central league will also have some races close by. All races in the Central League have a youth/ novices event but sometimes entrants are a bit thin on the ground (it does mean you have a good chance of getting on the podium though).

You can turn up and enter on the day.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2013)

1/. Find a race.
2/. Turn up early and do a lap.
3/. Start the race and spend the first 20 minutes feeling really sick. Finish the race vowing never to even think about it again. This means you have the bug.
4/. Repeat most weekends 'till mid-January.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2013)

palinurus said:


> It is seasonal, as Howard points out. There are summer leagues in some parts of the country.
> 
> Some 'cross races will have a novices race. Oxfordshire is covered by Wessex league (I think), Central league will also have some races close by. All races in the Central League have a youth/ novices event but sometimes entrants are a bit thin on the ground (it does mean you have a good chance of getting on the podium though).
> 
> You can turn up and enter on the day.



Thanks for the links.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2013)

dan_bo said:


> 1/. Find a race.
> 2/. Turn up early and do a lap.
> 3/. Start the race and spend the first 20 minutes feeling really sick. Finish the race vowing never to even think about it again. This means you have the bug.
> 4/. Repeat most weekends 'till mid-January.



Exactly how I used to feel in the early 90s, initially rode my Pace Research, then I stopped for a few years (sold the cross bike I bought)

Started again in 2007, bought another cross-bile, felt the same way at each race till the end of 2009, then hung cross-bike up. 
I might try the Seacroft Wheelers (Leeds) event at Temple Newsam (east Leeds) on 6th October, but the prices nowadays are a lot higher than they were!!! (sure it was about £6 when I last raced)

Now I have those same feelings (barring running a lap) at the Fell-Races I enter!!!!! 

(but at least they're only about £5 to enter, even at National Championship round level!!,)


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2013)

To be honest I haven't noticed much price variance over the last 8 or so years- always been around about 10-12 quid. Blasted good fun mind!


----------

